# Injured Chick Advice



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

We bought 4 babies along with their mom yesterday. My favorite named Azalea flew out of their pen into the rest of the coop with the big chickens and they attacked her. She thankfully made it through without any broken bones, BUT she took a horrible blow to the head. I have a picture below. I put some Neosporin on it and have her inside and am about to put a heat lamp in my room for her.

Any other advice for her? Not sure on her exact age but she's at least 2 weeks old, no older than a month.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Sounds like you've done exactly right. It's amazing how fast they can heal. Just make sure her area stays clean, she eating/drinking. Make sure she doesn't get too hot with the heat lamp. I prefer a 40 or 60 watt bulb.....if you can still find any. Don't use Neosporing with pain relief. It can be toxic to birds. She may get a little lonely, but I would keep her away from the rest until she's healed. The others would most likely make it worse. When it is time to put her back with the flock, keep her in a cage with them for a few days. She will be at the bottom of the pecking order so they need to get used to her again.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Poor little thing. You are doing the right things.


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

My parents wouldn't allow a heat lamp inside so instead I put a heating pad in there in one corner in the shape of a cave. Thanks.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Try to get her to drink some electrolytes - dehydration and shock kill most injured birds.


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

She's eating and drinking fine


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

As bad as it looks, she'll probably be fine in a couple of weeks if you can keep her from being re-injured while it's healing. As young as she is, there's a good chance that she will end up looking almost perfect.
I would stay away from any antibiotic that can leave a residue on her feathers but the powdered ones are fine. At this point, since you've already treated it, I would leave it alone and let it dry up.
Birds have incredible powers of healing if they are allowed to rest and recover on their own. In some cases our efforts to help them end up doing more harm than good.


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Okay, thank you Greybird. She's talking to my other chicken in my room who is needing to eat and fatten up more and won't do it outside. Every time he says something she calls back in little 3 point peeps.


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Still doing great. Have her in an aquarium with heating pad shelter, food and water. She still misses her mom and siblings a lot. Healing up well, although still open.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Honestly I would put her in with another chick anyway. I had the same issue with one of my golden Phoenix chicks last year. They need another bird with them. It definitely affects healing time. She'll heal up fine.


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Lmao I started letting her come out and sit with me and now I'M the other bird she needs. I put her in with the others while I chopped down a tree and two things 1) she is two inches taller than every other chick in there now, she was the runt by a long shot and 2) she began screaming when I walked away, and no one was doing anything to her XD


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Naunnie said:


> Sounds like you've done exactly right. It's amazing how fast they can heal. Just make sure her area stays clean, she eating/drinking. Make sure she doesn't get too hot with the heat lamp. I prefer a 40 or 60 watt bulb.....if you can still find any. Don't use Neosporing with pain relief. It can be toxic to birds. She may get a little lonely, but I would keep her away from the rest until she's healed. The others would most likely make it worse. When it is time to put her back with the flock, keep her in a cage with them for a few days. She will be at the bottom of the pecking order so they need to get used to her again.


Agreed


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Aah! So sweet! She's looking good Aslea! Just watch her close with the others. Chickens can be cannibalistic to another that is injured. Looking forward to more pictures of your "Pocket Rocket"! :lol:


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Naunnie said:


> Aah! So sweet! She's looking good Aslea! Just watch her close with the others. Chickens can be cannibalistic to another that is injured. Looking forward to more pictures of your "Pocket Rocket"! :lol:


Lmao she follows me around, too. I love it

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

